# Feeling a bit stressed...



## Brenmuk (5 Aug 2009)

.. then sit back, put your headphones on and watch the following video maximised.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7deClndzQw

Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world - (song is Please don't go by Barcelona)


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Aug 2009)

Stunning!  I was watching a documentary the other week about how this aquarium was put together.  Very impressive.  If the ADA nature gallery visit happens at some point, a visit here should definitely be on the agenda!


----------



## George Farmer (5 Aug 2009)

The sheer size is so impressive.  Imagine the running costs on that bad boy!

I did think it could do with some form of aquascape, but I guess the fish are plenty enough alone to hold the viewers' interest.


----------



## glenn (5 Aug 2009)

that is so cool, i wonder what the filter is like. there are probably lots of huge filters, like a room cramed with sponges and a mega pump at the top of it all   
and as if they have whale sharks in there they are like 40foot long


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Aug 2009)

Noice!


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Aug 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> that is so cool, i wonder what the filter is like. there are probably lots of huge filters, like a room cramed with sponges and a mega pump at the top of it all
> and as if they have whale sharks in there they are like 40foot long



If I remember correctly from the documentary I watched, it pulls in actual sea water and mixes it with re-cycled filtered water!  Waste water is dumped out to see.  It's right on the shoreline of a reef in Japan.  Very impressive filters and hardware from what the documentary showed


----------



## glenn (5 Aug 2009)

ohh cool, thanks!
it must get a bit booring for them just swimming in a circle, especialy for the big'uns, they should put some structure in there jsut for the fishes benifit.


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Aug 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> ohh cool, thanks!
> it must get a bit booring for them just swimming in a circle, especialy for the big'uns, they should put some structure in there jsut for the fishes benifit.



I think they're mostly open water species. Most fish don't ever encounter any structures at all in their lives, only the ones that live near land, or in freshwater rivers etc..

PS I love the shoaling fish in the video!


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Aug 2009)

I gotta go there !!!  

The rays are just beautiful - so elegant in their movement.

Tony


----------



## samc (5 Aug 2009)

cool! i like the guy driving in there   it would be cool to go for a swim in your own tank


----------



## samc (5 Aug 2009)

just found this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5q_q-zE41s&NR=1&feature=fvwp

its got a little bit of  info about it


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Aug 2009)

The biggest one is in my backyard!! hehehe Great video and a must visit!!


----------

